

Google Engineer: Java Options “All Suck”, Android “Needs to Negotiate a License” - Apple-Guy
http://obamapacman.com/2011/07/google-engineer-java-alternatives-all-suck-android-needs-to-negotiate-license/

======
lukesandberg
This is so biased that that its fairly offensive. Their 'source' articles are
grossly misrepresented.

I would like to see a link to an article that is more balanced (too bad
groklaw isn't around anymore). Does anyone have a more suitable source
document for discussion?

~~~
codingthebeach
I agree. From what I can tell, the site appears to be a platform for launching
sidebar ads. The content seems to be an afterthought.

Just look at their definition of Chrome OS. "Chrome OS is basically a crippled
netbook that currently requires constant internet connection to function, and
to allow Google data-mining and ad serving."

Last time I checked, Chrome OS was an operating system, not a netbook. And a
netbook whose main job is to surf the web isn't a "crippled" netbook...it's
just a netbook.

~~~
Apple-Guy
"site appears to be a platform for launching sidebar ads"

Not sure what browser you are using, but ads on the site are adsense ads,
which do not "Launch" anything.

------
programminggeek
You know, the alternatives might not be great, but between Go and JavaScript
V8, I bet Google could pull Java out of Android. It might take a few years,
but it's possible. Then again, Oracle is trying to get Google to pay the $6
billion it paid for Sun.

Google should have just bought Sun, sold off the hardware business to say IBM,
and kept Java and the patents.

In this case I think the nerds at Google were too clever for their own good
and it's going to bite them in the long run.

~~~
aboodman
What do you do with all the third-party software if you tear Java out of
Android? I guess you could have a cross-compiler to <other-language> and run
it automatically on install, with an option to run it at development time.

But that means you need to also re-implement the entire Java SDK in <other-
language>, not to mention the entire Android SDK. Wowzer. Big project. But
you're right, it seems possible.

